# Color Code for Monsoon amp wiring harness in '02 Jetta



## dahkyne18t (Oct 15, 2001)

Just got a Bazooka to add to my Monsoon... but all the install guides I found using the search-tool just got me more confused - especially since some cars don't have certain colored wires and some others do depending on the year. I have an early '02 Jetta without the 2 DIN Monsoon - I already have a new headunit which works perfect with the Monsoon amp, but now I want more bass - hence, the Bazooka. 
Anyone have the TRUE color codes for the wires leading to the Monsoon amp in a 2002 Jetta?
I will need specific color codes for the speaker wires (e.g. Left Rear = Blue w/ White stripe (+), Blue (-)... etc.) just so I don't get confused anymore.








Also, when I found the wiring loom in the rear passenger doorjam... I found a larger than normal gauge red wire, red wire w/ white stripe, and tan/brown wire... What are those wires for and can I use them for powering an amp?
I tried the dealer in my area with no luck...







I just want to install my sub. Can someone please help? MADBUG? Anyone?


[Modified by dahkyne18t, 10:15 PM 2-27-2002]


----------



## theguero (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Color Code for Monsoon amp wiring harness in '02 Jetta (dahkyne18t)*

I have the color codes for my New Beetle Monsoon. But I think they are a little different. I got them from Crutchfield. I took the guy a few minutes of looking to find them.


----------



## dahkyne18t (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: Color Code for Monsoon amp wiring harness in '02 Jetta (theguero)*

Go ahead and post it... Im sure this thread will help others too. I'm willing to look into any info anyone can provide.
Anyone else? Help!!!


----------



## JLJetta (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: Color Code for Monsoon amp wiring harness in '02 Jetta (dahkyne18t)*

For my '02 GTI with double-din monsoon. For the INPUTS to the rear monsoon amp. ( smaller Grey connector ) Each pair of wires are top and bottom ( as opposed to side to side )
Positive Negative
Right Rear Brown Black
Right Front Green Black
Left Rear Black Yellow
Left Front White Black
Polarity of each set was checked via a test-CD with polarity check, and monitoring the output of the radio via a portable oscilliscope. 
Suspsicous of the LR being backwards, I checked, and rechecked!


----------



## theguero (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Color Code for Monsoon amp wiring harness in '02 Jetta (JLJetta)*

Ok. I am pretty sure all the wires I am going to list are going to the green connector. Keep in mind that this is the colors for a Monsoon New Beetle which is a different system than what is in the others. Here is a picture of the connectors going into the side of the Monsoon Amp.








Left Tweeter-
positive - BLUE WITH WHITE STRIPE
negative - BROWN WITH WHITE STRIPE
Right Tweeter-
positive - BROWN WITH RED STRIPE
negative - SOLID RED (not the big one... that is the amp power)
Left Midrange-
positive - SOLID BLACK
negative - SOLID WHITE
Right Midrange-
positive - SOLID BLACK
negative - SOLID YELLOW
Left Sub-Woofer-
positive - BROWN AND GREEN
negative - RED AND GREEN
Right Sub-Woofer-
positive - RED AND GREEN
negative - BROWN AND GREEN
Rear Left-
positive - RED AND GREEN
negative - BROWN AND GREEN
Rear Right-
positive - BROWN AND BLUE
negative - SOLID BLUE
Hope this helps. I am in the middle of the same project. I was trying to look for a mating connector so that I would not have to tap or cut the factory one off. As you can see VW was nice enough to use repeating colors on this connector too. So a 9volt battery will be on order to actually find out which wires to to which speaker. So far no luck.









[Modified by theguero, 6:54 AM 2-28-2002]


[Modified by theguero, 6:56 AM 2-28-2002]


----------



## dahkyne18t (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: Color Code for Monsoon amp wiring harness in '02 Jetta (theguero)*

Ok... the speaker wires I am a bit more clear on... however, 12V is getting to the Monsoon amp somehow. Which of the wires (one of the fatter red wires assumingly) is the one that sends 12V to the amp?
Thanks and a







for all who've helped so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theguero (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Color Code for Monsoon amp wiring harness in '02 Jetta (dahkyne18t)*

There are two large wires on mine. One is Red and one is Brown. They are about 14 or 12 guage in size. The rest of them are 18 guage.
If you look at the picture above, you will see on the green connector two larger pins on the far left of the connector. That is where those two large wires go to.


[Modified by theguero, 5:49 PM 2-28-2002]


----------



## MADBUG (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: Color Code for Monsoon amp wiring harness in '02 Jetta (theguero)*

Ground for the amp wil be brown.The power should be red w/white stripe,but may be solid red.


----------



## dahkyne18t (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: Color Code for Monsoon amp wiring harness in '02 Jetta (MADBUG)*

Thank you everyone for your help!!! I just got done installing my sub and I'm tired as hell. Will post pics sometime soon...


----------

